
Show HN: Code Along Video Series – Codemy.net - artellectual
https://www.codemy.net/posts
======
artellectual
OP here. This is an example site for a platform I'm building. I will be
releasing a cloud service and source code for the core soon. The goal is to
allow content creators to easily upload and ingest video / audio for streaming
from their own infrastructure and monetize. There is DRM baked into it which
means creators can choose which content is free which one is for paying
members. There are 3 main focus for the platform, Content, Community and
Monetization. Right now I've built some of the content creation features, and
monetization, with community feature on the way. Ask me anything, feedback is
welcomed.

